# Sorry to donor



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

I just wanted to say how sorry I am that I had to let our donor down and withdraw so late in the day.  I have been told you have been re-assigned and I hope everything goes wonderfully well.

Sending you both lots of positive vibes and orange thoughts........ my loss is another recipients gain....  Hope 2009 brings all you dream of.....


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Aww sweet heart    That was really nice of you to post hun Im sure your donor understands


----------

